# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  friandises maison chiens : lamelles de poulet séché

## Daysie433

* j'ai reçu en cadeau pour mes chiens, des lamelles de poulet séché, ils adorent ça
j'ai eu l'idée d'en rechercher la recette sur le net, la voici pour vos petits :



Quoi de plus plaisant que de récompenser nos meilleurs amis avec de succulentes friandises pour chien ? 
Essayez cette recette de friandise pour chien au poulet, 100% naturelle et diététique !




Le problème, la plupart du temps, cest que les friandises achetées en grande surface ne contiennent pas que des bonnes choses pour votre chien. Trop de sel, beaucoup plus de céréales que de protéines, beaucoup de matières grasses Si vous aimez votre chien et que vous souhaitez lui faire plaisir sans ruiner sa santé, je vous invite à vous inspirer de cette recette de friandise pour chien.


100% naturel, 100% viande


La recette est très simple et ne contient quun seul ingrédient : des escalopes de volaille (poulet, dinde, canard comme bon vous semble). Noublions pas que les chiens, du Chihuahua au Dogue allemand descendent tous du loup et même si certains points de leurs morphologies ont changé, leur régime alimentaire idéal est à peu près le même : majoritairement des protéines animales !


Dans les grandes surfaces, notamment pour les produits discount le ratio est totalement inversé et ce sont les céréales qui dominent. Consommés régulièrement ces produits peuvent poser des problèmes de santé pour votre chien adoré.


Alors cette recette de friandise pour chien vous permettra de le récompenser sans ruiner sa santé.


La recette


1 - Couper lescalope de volaille dans lépaisseur en tranches très fines (plus cest fin, mieux cest).




2 - Couvrir une plaque de cuisson de papier sulfurisé et y placer les lamelles de volaille. Mettez-les dans le four à froid et cuire 1 heure à 150°C.


3 - Réduire la température à 100°C et laissez la porte du four ouverte pour permettre à lhumidité de séchapper. Laissez les lanières de volaille dans le four pendant 1h30 à 2 heures, puis les retirer.


4 - Laissez sécher les friandises une nuit à température ambiante. 
Conservez-les dans un sac avec fermeture ou une boite hermétique.



Vous navez plus quà régaler votre chien de bonnes friandises maison !*

----------


## vans

On peut le faire avec n'importe quelle viande, abat, legume en chips, .....
Très simple à faire et coupe pas cher 😉

----------


## MuzaRègne

Ca vaut le coup d'acheter un déshydrateur si on veut le faire plus d'une fois parce que bonjour la consommation avec le four ^^

----------


## borneo

Merci, je vais tester.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Alors moi j'ai une question car l'idée me plait MAIS : 

est-ce vrai que ça pue quand on fait sécher la viande ? Car je n'ai pas de cuisine séparée et je n'ai pas très envie d'embaumer toute la maison (et surtout que les tissus s’imprègnent).

----------


## borneo

Il semble qu'on commence par cuire la viande (à 150 degrés, donc pas très chaud) puis on met à 100 degrés porte ouverte.
Moi, je pense plutôt mettre à 60 degrés porte fermée, comme dans un déshydrateur. Avec la porte du four fermée, ça ne doit pas sentir plus qu'une cuisson normale.

----------


## nathalie2795

c'est pas mal comme recette c'est ce que l'on donne a Elliot vu qu'il est allergique aux autres biscuits 
cela se conserve longtemps une fois que c'est fait ?

----------


## Daysie433

*je n'ai pas trouvé que ça puait
et je ne sais pas combien de temps ça se conserve vu que mes 4 toutous en raffolent et les mangent très vite*  ::

----------


## Liolia

En gros 3h30 de four gaz ou électricité c'est pas économique.

C'est clair que ça donne envie, et en plus il y a maintenant des déshydrateurs à des prix abordables. Après j'ignore ce que consomme un déshydrateur niveau électricité.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

> En gros 3h30 de four gaz ou électricité c'est pas économique.


Purée c'est clair ! J'avais même pas capté !  

Je pense qu'un déshydrateur doit moins consommer d'électricité, et je vois qu'il y a vraiment tous les prix. Ca passe de 40€ le premier prix à 400€ le déshydrateur de compet' 

Bon ducoup je vais poser une autre question : 

Où peut on trouver des oreilles de Cochon ?

----------


## Liolia

A mon humble avis, y a qu'un boucher qui pourrait t'en fournir. 
T'as plus qu'a devenir la pote d'un boucher.

----------

